# Tiger Maple Table



## Chiefwoodworker (Jul 17, 2008)

I recently completed this table which has four different species of wood and five different wood grains (birch for drawer bottom, tiger maple for top and drawer sides, walnut bead in drawer opening, blistered maple drawer front and cherry legs and aprons.

The finish is two coats of Waterlox Original Tung Oil followed by five coats of Minwax Wipe-on Ploy - Gloss. I used 320 grit sandpaper between each coat except the last two where I used 0000 steel wool. I may yet put one or two more coats of wipe-on poly on the top, likely satin to cut down on the gloss.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Beautiful work Joe! I love the curly maple and all the details...very, very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Beautiful table Joe. I like the contrasting woods you used....*

*And the finish is awesome? What finish did you use?*

*Furnishings like yours here and others that I've seen on this site, makes me embarrassed to put up pictures of my cornice boards with the hand applied poly that I use with a brush...but none of my clients have ever complained...lol*

*Well, my next thing I have to start working on is start looking into buying a spray gun and spraying my mirrors and cornice boards...and then come back here for lessons in spraying and what type to use as far as a lacquer or poly.....hmmmm.*

*Trappeur*


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Gorgeous Joe, simply gorgeous .


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. I am a big fan of figured woods mixed with "normal" contrasting grains.

Trappeur, the finish is described in the original post, but it is nothing fancy. I read an article I believe in FWW some years back. It compared a lot of hand rubbed finishes. Would you believe that the winner was the cheapest on the market? Yep! Minwax Wipe-on Poly. I tried it and was so pleased that I use it for the top coat of all my work now.


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Oh geeze, oops! Missed that part of the type finish you put up...*

*Trappeur*


----------

